# New and Improved SS.org



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 17, 2010)

Vuvuzela Time! - View any website like you're at the South Africa World Cup!


----------



## powergroover (Jun 18, 2010)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
ss.org getting pwned by vuvuzela


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 18, 2010)

ROFL!!!! Sounds just like the World Cup!


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2010)

That's probably the stupidest thing I've ever seen. 

Ever.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 28, 2010)

I hate you for this. Every last one of these fuckers deserves to be dumped into the Marianas Trench.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 28, 2010)

Rick said:


> That's probably the MOST FUCKING AWESOME thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Ever.


Fix'd


----------



## leandroab (Jun 28, 2010)

Rick said:


> I'm gay.
> 
> Gay.



Couldn't agree more.







I kid... I kid..


This is so fucking funny hahaha..

Youtube has one too.. It's the "soccerball" button if you guys didn't notice it.. But youtube's sounds lika an angry swarm of african bees...


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 28, 2010)

Edit: shoulda read the post right above mine before posting


----------



## jymellis (Jun 28, 2010)

lolol im laughing my ass off!!!!!!


----------

